# DHEA Miracle worker for poor ovarian reserve



## Chickabooo (May 22, 2012)

Hi ladies,
I just wanted to post in the hope that my story could help at least one other person trying to conceive. I struggled for 4 years to have my second daughter. The only reason seemed to be because of my age and poor ovarian reserve (AMH 1.6). I had 2 lots of IVF with no success. I then started taking Dhea and immediately my cycles changed. I started ovulating again. I stopped spotting a week before my period was due. And even my tests of fertility improved - AFC went from 6 to 13 and FSH from over 10 to 5. I conceived after just 4 months of taking it and went on to have a healthy girl. I am 100% convinced my daughter wouldn't be here if it wasn't for DHEA. So I decided to try it again at the age of 43 with what I assumed would be almost no fertility. But low and behold I find myself pregnant again after 6 moths of taking DHEA and nothing else other than prenatal vitamins. It's early days but last week I saw the heartbeat. It amazes that my life has changed so drastically because of an over the counter supplement. I realise it doesn't work for everyone, but for those ladies who are struggling because of age related poor ovarian reserve I really do urge you to try it.  I took 50mg/day. I hope this post doesn't offend anyone. C X


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi Chickaboo,

Congratulations with your pregnancy and thanks for the post.
Can you please advise where you buy DHEA?
I looked at Amazon and saw reviews of 70 years old men so was a bit concerned whether it was the right product to buy.


----------



## Moldog (Jan 20, 2013)

Congratulations chickabooo that's fantastic news, I was contemplating taking dhea but read some no so good reports so I've started taking unbiquinol 300mg a day I'm on my 3rd month now. I'm hoping to improve my egg quality too as that seems to be the problem along with my age, we have plans for IVF #6 in August hoping for a miracle really!!!


----------



## Chickabooo (May 22, 2012)

Hi Lilly, I got my DHEA from McPherson and had it sent over from the states. You need to make sure it is micronised.  I also bought some by mrm which I think I bought from eBay. Both makes have worked for me. 
Moldog, wishing you so much luck with your 6th cycle. I was nervous about taking DHEA after reading some negative reports but after 2 failed IVFs I decided I was prepared to try anything and for me it worked a treat. I was about to start my 3rd cycle of IVF when I discovered I was pregnant and never looked back! C x


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

Thank you Chickaboo.


----------



## Xtina (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi Chickaboo, I have been taking 75mg DHEA (micronised from McPhersons) every day (3x/day at 25mg) for over 2 years and I can safely say after 3 IVF cycles and 4 IUIs (all BFN), it hasn't done anything for me. I don't think I'm lucky enough, needless to say I've stopped taking it now. Congrats on your BFP.


----------



## Chickabooo (May 22, 2012)

I'm really sorry to hear that Xtina. I have no idea why it would work for one person and not another? X


----------



## Sophie2000 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi,
I must say I agree with the DHEA.  After 3 failed IUI's,  two failed IVF cycles and previously taking everything I could to improve egg quality e.g Royal Jelly, Wheatgrass etc... I turned to DHEA out of desperation really.  
I also have high FSH it ranges between 12 and 14.
Anyway on our third round I got 4 eggs, two implanted on day two and low and behold my BFP and my DS is now 9 months old.  We also had one to freeze that had never happened before.
I have however had bad news this week as have been undergoing the medication for a FET and unfortunately the embryo did not survive the freeze.
I have started to take the DHEA again today and hope to conceive naturally as I don't think I could put myself through the stress and anxiety of the IVF journey again.
Good luck to all reading.


----------



## Beside_the_seaside (Oct 9, 2012)

Chickabooo - Thanks for your encouraging post.  I hope your pregnancy is progressing well.  

May I ask how much DHEA you took per day - and whether/how you split the dose?  

I've read about the recommended dose being 3 x 25 mg per day, i.e. 75 mg in total.  Was this what you did?


----------



## Chickabooo (May 22, 2012)

Hi Beside, I started at 75mg a day in 3 divided doses but got really bad skin with it. So I got my DHEA and testosterone levels tested and they were a bit high. So I reduced to 50mg per day. I think if you can it's important to get your levels tested as I think it can have a negative impact on fertility if they are too high. Hope that helps, good luck. C x


----------



## rothbard (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi Chickabooo, can I ask what results you got from your DHEA test? My wife is about to start taking it as well, but I am a bit concerned about possible side effects.


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi

I started 75mg of DHEA about 6 months ago. Recently had FSH and E2 tests and both results had improved since last year's results.

I've had my first IVF cycle and got 9 egg, 8 fertilised, 8 lasting to day 3. After ET I had a few embryos to freeze.

On my 2ww so everything is crossed for BFP.

I read this site/book on improving egg quality - http://www.eggqualityimprove.com/

Good luck with your journey

X

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

Sunflowerseeds, thank you very much for the link to egg quality improve. Reading inspired me to try to improve my eggs quality and try OE IVF. Before reading I thought I was too old and my eggs were too bad and the consultant suggested to try OE just to get my money. After reading articles o my consultant's suggestion now looks sensible and I am determined to spend 4-6 months trying to improve my eggs.


----------



## Orchid-1 (Nov 5, 2014)

I received DHEA from McPhersons. I had ordered 25mg with a view to taking 75mg but they sent 50mg tablets instead. Their customer service 'Jason' got a bit stroppy when I informed them they had sent what I had not ordered.

He suggested cutting the tablets which I would not recommend simply because you can never be sure which half has what [filler or drug]. He was quite rude so looking into Fedex to send it back. They will not pay for return carriage if it is Fedex but will pay if sent by Royal mail [but no proof of receipt].

Anyway bit ticked off - so mulling things over.

Wondering if anyone bought DHEA from anywhere else?

x


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi Lily,

I've seen 3 different clinics and they've all suggested DE. That's fine for anyone who go down this route but I really want to try with my OE.

I've been trying DHEA for several months and its definitely has made an improvement with my E2, LH and FSH. I just need to do something to improve implantation.

Orchid I but my tablets from here Healthy Monthly. It takes about 5 days to receive supplements.

https://www.healthmonthly.co.uk/

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi Sunflowerseeds,
Thanks for your comment.
Reading this forum I understand not everyone sees improvement of their fertility after taking DHEA. My consultant suggested to retest AMH 8 weeks after starting DHEA but it seems FSH is more important than AMH.
Also the main factor for successful IVF is the age. At my age success is very low even with good AMH/FSH.
I will retest AMH & FSH in early August and then decide whether to try OE or go straight to DE.


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi Lily,

You're right DHEA doesn't work for everyone, when it does work it produces good results. It's worth a try. As well as trying some of the other supplements such as vitamin d, co q10, etc. 

Unfortunately I didn't get a BFP but I'd improved my egg quality and feel confident we will have our babies one day.

Good luck on your journey.

Take care X


----------



## Orchid-1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Thank you Sunflowerseeds.   x


----------



## kaykay1970 (Jul 16, 2016)

Just wanted to say I'm 46 & a fertility doctor told me about DHEA.  I have been taking 50mg for 2 months & my AMH is 7.3 - the doctors claim for my age, I'm a bit of a freak lol - who knows if the DHEA is anything to do with it, but due to my age, I have been advised to go for donor eggs.  I have heard quite a few success stories with ladies taking it..... X


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi Kaykay1970. I believe 7.3 AMH is very good for 46. Would you mind to tell what was the level before starting DHEA? 
I am going to retest my AMH in two weeks to find out if there is any improvement.
From the last few months of educating myself about fertility issues I also understand the age is the main factor.


----------



## kaykay1970 (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi Lily, unfortunately I haven't had AMH tested before so really don't know if DHEA has anything to do with it being a good level.  My specialist, seems to think it probably has, as he did say they have never had such results from  someone my age. Ive posted on new thread, maybe you can have a read  & see if you have any advice?? x


----------



## maybebaybee (Apr 17, 2016)

For those of you where it worked, that's awesome!! 

Just to add another perspective, I had seen numerous posts here about DHEA so I asked the clinic where I am cycling what they think. Here is what they said, "DHEA can be hit and miss.  Sometimes it helps but sometimes it just gives cysts which interfere with your cycle or empty follicles.  But if you want to try it we don't object."

I don't produce many eggs even with stimulation, so I was not willing to risk more cysts or having empty follicles after all those meds and expense, so I didn't try DHEA. I know we're all looking for the magic thing that gives us the BFP, but we each need to weigh pros and cons of every supplement and med and how they could help.


----------

